# Sims 3



## marion9394 (3. Juni 2009)

Hey Hey

Hat schon wer Sims 3? Wie ist es so? Lohnt es sich? ;D

Die Vorgänger habe ich wirklich geliebt (bis auf das für die Wii ^^)

LG


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (3. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte schon Sims 3 schon eine Woche bevor es raus kam, ich finde nix neues man kann auto haben laptop mit schleppen hatte ein handy, Hunde Und Tier hat man wieder nicht muss man halt auf Addon warten wie immer, 


Sonst ja halt wie die alten Sims 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (3. Juni 2009)

also ich fands immer toll - da konnte man immer so schön unfug machen...
und das spiel hat mich immer schön lang motiviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine top 2 waren die hier:

1. habe immer alle nachbarn eingeladen und die dann eingemäuert - bis ich irgendwann eine geisterstadt hatte *muhahah*
2. mich hat einmal ein satelit erschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampiry (3. Juni 2009)

Schön das Du es, warum auch immer, eine Woche vorher hattest.

Aber da müsste doch mal ein bissel mehr als Beschreibung kommen außer das man nen Laptop und nen Handy hat...
Finde ich ein bissel mau im Vergleich zum Vorgänger. Also Butter bei die Fische. Beschreib' mal nen bissel mehr.

Ansonsten soll es ja erst morgen raus kommen. Amazon hat meins schon verschickt.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (3. Juni 2009)

Gut also Du hast mehr möglich Keiten deinen Char zu gestalten, du kannst den Charakter eigenschaften  von Böse bis Pc-freak  wählen  um deinen Sims an zu spassen und je nach dem du Eigenschaften Welst so verhalten er sich auch Z.b wenn man pc-freak gewelt hat Spiel er Sims auch viel am pc und macht viel am pc.

Mann kann glaub ich 4 eigenschaften auf einmal wällen (das Beeinflusst auch die Berufs wünsche des Sim) . mann kann sich nun neue in der nachbarschaft frei rumlaffen ohne lande Zeiten  kann ganz einfach über die Strasse gehen und dort den nachbaren begrüssen. 

Wie gesagt neu ist auch das jeder Sims Handy hat! das hat jeder Sim von anfang man muss es nicht kaufen, da bei kann man sich Laptop kaufen und in der tasche mit trangen, und so im nechsten Kaffe laptop spielen oder auch Surfen.

es gibt auch Viele Neue Möble / sachen.  Darunter auch ein auto mit dem man Rum fahren kann.


P.s

das spielt hatte ich Von einen freund bekommen der einne Eingen game Shop hat.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> das spielt hatte ich Von einen freund bekommen der einne Eingen game Shop hat.


Wie "schön" dass es immer noch Leute gibt,die Spiele vorher rausgeben als sie das eigentlich dürfen... kein Wunder das Spiele dann mehrere Wochen vor den Verkaufsstart im Internet stehen...

Edit:
Übrigens gibt es einiges neues - denn das (meiner meinung nach) beste Element lässt du ja einfach außen vor... 
Eine frei begehbare Welt, d.h. nicht immer dieses dumme instanzierte zeug sondern direkt eine begehbare welt. Man kann in der Stadt überall hingehen/hinfahren. Autos hat man absofort von Anfang an(naja,bis man Geld für eins hat :>) und natürlich die nun 45 Grad anpassung von Gegenständen im haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Juni 2009)

Hab Sims 1 nicht gemocht. hab die ganzen Erweiterungen nicht gemocht.
Hab Sims 2 nicht gemocht. Hab die ganzen Erweiterungen nicht gemocht.

Und ich werde Sims 3 auch nicht mögen !


----------



## Druda (3. Juni 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> also ich fands immer toll - da konnte man immer so schön unfug machen...
> und das spiel hat mich immer schön lang motiviert
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab die alle immer im Pool schwimmen lassen und dann hab ich die Leiter rausgenommen
jeder ist ein Sadist..xD


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (3. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie "schön" dass es immer noch Leute gibt,die Spiele vorher rausgeben als sie das eigentlich dürfen... kein Wunder das Spiele dann mehrere Wochen vor den Verkaufsstart im Internet stehen...


er verkauft es ja net ich hab es bekommen? was so Schlimm daran? wenn mir einer meiner Besten Freunde Spiel eine Woche früher Schenkt ?


er verkauft es auch erst  wenn es raus kommt sonst hat keiner Eins bekommen.


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Hab Sims 1 nicht gemocht. hab die ganzen Erweiterungen nicht gemocht.
> Hab Sims 2 nicht gemocht. Hab die ganzen Erweiterungen nicht gemocht.
> 
> Und ich werde Sims 3 auch nicht mögen !




_Das ist jetzt natürlich toll für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Vampiry : Magst wenn du es dann hast & mal angetestet hast einen kleinen "Bericht" schreiben? Würde gerne wissen wie es sich so spielt , danke schonmal wenn ja ;-)_


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> er verkauft es ja net ich hab es bekommen? was so Schlimm daran? wenn mir einer meiner Besten Freunde Spiel eine Woche früher Schenkt ?
> 
> 
> er verkauft es auch erst  wenn es raus kommt sonst hat keiner Eins bekommen.


Was so schlimm daran ist? Mom lass mich raten... 
EA gibt eindeutig heraus: offizieller Verkaufstag ist der 04.06.2009. D.h. kein einziges Exemplar (außer an die gesamtem Presse leute) darf vorher herausgegeben werden.Dabei ist es egal,ob es vom Chef der beste freund ist oder nicht. 
Und wie gesagt,kein wunder,wenn verkäufer sowas machen und dann eine Version wochen vorher im Internet steht...


----------



## marion9394 (3. Juni 2009)

aaargh gerade mal geguckt - unser spiele dantler im ort verkauft es erst morgen...
und bei gamerunlimited kann ich es ab 21 uhr runterladen, aber da werd ich warscheinlich ewig dranhocken weil es da gerade jeder saugt



> Start des Downloads: Beginnen Sie Ihr Download am Mittwoch 3 Juni um 21.00 Uhr!


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (3. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was so schlimm daran ist? Mom lass mich raten...
> EA gibt eindeutig heraus: offizieller Verkaufstag ist der 04.06.2009. D.h. kein einziges Exemplar (außer an die gesamtem Presse leute) darf vorher herausgegeben werden.Dabei ist es egal,ob es vom Chef der beste freund ist oder nicht.
> Und wie gesagt,kein wunder,wenn verkäufer sowas machen und dann eine Version wochen vorher im Internet steht...



Ja tija mir kann er halt Vertrauen, und ich bekomme auch net jedes spiele eine Woche Bevor es raus kommt das war ne Ausnahme weil er weiss  wie gerne ich Sims  Spiele und er hat mir auch ne Risen Freude da mit gemacht hat.

so @Back To Topic


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

intessant wird es wenn sie wirklich anfangen im Spiel dann Werbung zu schalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (3. Juni 2009)




----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

_Cooles Vid ;-)_


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _@Vampiry : Magst wenn du es dann hast & mal angetestet hast einen kleinen "Bericht" schreiben? Würde gerne wissen wie es sich so spielt , danke schonmal wenn ja ;-)_


Auf meinen Blog findest du spätestens nächste Woche acuh einen Bericht - da ich es mir ebenso morgen hole werde :> Wenn We-Game und mein Rechner erlauben ein Video zu drehen,wird es das auch geben.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Juni 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> ich hab die alle immer im Pool schwimmen lassen und dann hab ich die Leiter rausgenommen
> jeder ist ein Sadist..xD



Das wäre wohl das einzige was ich machen würde, wenn ich in die Verlegenheit käme Sims mal zu spielen!^^


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

ich hab damals bei Sims 1 die Kinder verwarlosen lassen und immer die Jugendamtstante eingemauert damit die Kinder nicht abgeholt werden :x


----------



## Estren (3. Juni 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Ja tija mir kann er halt Vertrauen, und ich bekomme auch net jedes spiele eine Woche Bevor es raus kommt das war ne Ausnahme weil er weiss  wie gerne ich Sims  Spiele und er hat mir auch ne Risen Freude da mit gemacht hat.
> 
> so @Back To Topic


Kannst mir die Adresse von deinem Freund mal geben? Dann kauf ich nurnoch bei dem ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ich hab damals bei Sims 1 die Kinder verwarlosen lassen und immer die Jugendamtstante eingemauert damit die Kinder nicht abgeholt werden :x



noch so ein paar Brüller und ich kauf mir Sims glatt auch noch! XD


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> noch so ein paar Brüller und ich kauf mir Sims glatt auch noch! XD



ich hatte am Ende 9 Mauern mit gefangenen Beamten im Garten stehen


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (3. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> noch so ein paar Brüller und ich kauf mir Sims glatt auch noch! XD



Ich kaufe immer so Billigen Kamin und stelle einen Stuhle daneben und warte ab bist es brennt und die Simst mit abfackeln.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Juni 2009)

hört auf! bitte bitte! Ich komm aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus! oO

Einer mauert Beamte im Garten ein, der Nächste fackelt das Haus ab!

Ich weiß nicht ob ich Sims als gewaltverherrlichend melden soll oder ob ich es mir jetzt tatsächlich kaufe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (3. Juni 2009)

Kauf es dir.  ich hab mal alle Türen weg gemacht so das die sims nicht mehr aus dem haus können mit der Zeit war die Ganze Wohnung Zu gemüllt xD


----------



## Druda (3. Juni 2009)

vorallem wenn man dann die Zeit vorspult xD
wie sie dann immer auf den Boden rumrollen und pissen, echt lustig mit anzusehen xD

aber das mit dem abfackeln kenn ich
hab auch mal den Raum voller Baerenfaelle gemacht und einen Kamin hingestellt


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juni 2009)

pff von sims 3 waren schon rapidshare files vor 5 wochen zu finden 8 vno 10 um genau zu sein XD
die entwickler sollten mal bissl aufpassen wie sie ihre server hüten
das hat mir ein freund erzählt 
und nein ich habs nicht heruntergeladen weil ich sims schon immer langweilig fand


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (3. Juni 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> vorallem wenn man dann die Zeit vorspult xD
> wie sie dann immer auf den Boden rumrollen und pissen, echt lustig mit anzusehen xD
> 
> aber das mit dem abfackeln kenn ich
> hab auch mal den Raum voller Baerenfaelle gemacht und einen Kamin hingestellt


Jo genau! 


oder ich hab mal so ne Art Big broder gemacht! ^^  das war auch ganz witzig mit 8 Sim xD  jaja puh das hat wieder Richtig lust gemacht ich glaub ich muss spiele gehen. *g*


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> pff von sims 3 waren schon rapidshare files vor 5 wochen zu finden 8 vno 10 um genau zu sein XD
> die entwickler sollten mal bissl aufpassen wie sie ihre server hüten
> das hat mir ein freund erzählt
> und nein ich habs nicht heruntergeladen weil ich sims schon immer langweilig fand


Dies hat nichts mit den server zu tun. Die dortige Version ist die Presse version gewesen - wie diese allerdings ins Bit Torrent netz und Rapidshare netz kam ist unklar - ob sich das jemals klärt ist fraglich...


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Juni 2009)

Ja wie wohl... einer der Journalisten konnte die Finger nicht davon lassen...


----------



## Vampiry (4. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _1@Vampiry : Magst wenn du es dann hast & mal angetestet hast einen kleinen "Bericht" schreiben? Würde gerne wissen wie es sich so spielt , danke schonmal wenn ja ;-)_



Mein Paket von Amazon ist gerade angekommen. Werde es heute Abend mal antesten und morgen ein paar Zeilen zu schreiben.


----------



## Razyl (4. Juni 2009)

So habs seit heute und es ist sehr nice. Die verbesserungen gegenüber den Vorgängern gefallen mir,die Offene Welt sowieso.Es macht viel spaß den Sims zuzuschauen - der Sims Erstell modus ist fast gleich geblieben - nur ein wenig übersichtlicher gemacht.Am Wochenende werd ich wohl nen längeren bericht schreiben :>


----------



## Abrox (4. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ich hab damals bei Sims 1 die Kinder verwarlosen lassen...



Und die Politiker wollen Ego-Shooter verbieten???


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juni 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Und die Politiker wollen Ego-Shooter verbieten???


>.< Schlagzeile:

Spieler lässt Kinder in Sims verwahrlosen!
Ab sofort psychologische Gutachten für Gamer erforderlich?


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

die ersten 2 stunden die man mit sims spielen verbringt sind noch spassig, die nächsten 2 stunden wieder langweilig, und die letzte stunde ist am witzigsten weil man da versucht die sims umzubringen X.x



so geht es mir immer, wenn ich Sims spiele


@Topic

also ich hab noch kein Sims3, werde es mir auch nicht holen weil es genau der gleiche quark wie sims2 ist x.x


----------



## Kronas (4. Juni 2009)

ich überlegs mir noch

hab in sims 2 immer gern einen unbeliebten sim in den garten gestellt, einen herd daneben gemacht und das ganze mit kochtischplatten umrundet, damit er nicht flieht
dann eine mauer drum gezogen damit keine anderen sims angelaufen kommen
den ungeliebten sim etwas kochen lassen
während es im ofen ist, ihn in einen anderen teil des tischplattentgefänisses laufen lassen
eine weitere platte zwischen ihn und den grill
und auf schnell stellen und warten bis es brennt...

btw: gibts eigentlich auch so erweiterungen wie bei sims 2? ich mag mein sims nur mit haustieren und die gab es bei sims 2 nur mit der haustier erweiterung


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (4. Juni 2009)

Ja gibt es wieder wie meinst du sonst mach EA games Sein geld ? 50 Addons das die du dir kaufen musst.


----------



## Kronas (4. Juni 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Ja gibt es wieder wie meinst du sonst mach EA games Sein geld ? 50 Addons das die du dir kaufen musst.


grad gesehen, in den ersten posts steht doch was von tieren
also doch keine addons? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> grad gesehen, in den ersten posts steht doch was von tieren
> also doch keine addons?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tiere sind nicht dabei bei Sims 3 - diese werden (wahrscheinlich) per Addon nachgeliefert


----------



## Vampiry (4. Juni 2009)

*grummel* bei mir läuft es nicht . Und so wie es in x-anderen Foren steht betrift das Problem des schwarzen Bildschirmes nach dem Start wohl einige User.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Ja gibt es wieder wie meinst du sonst mach EA games Sein geld ? 50 Addons das die du dir kaufen musst.



ich dachte durch die RealLife Werbung, die in Sims 3 geschaltet werden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (5. Juni 2009)

aargh ich krieg hier schon wieder voll die kriese, da bestellt man bei otto und die sagen das wäre innerhalb 24 stunden da... und natürlich ist nix da.... sowas macht mich richtig stinkig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also wenns bis mittag nicht da ist hol ichs mir im laden, hatte mich echt drauf gefreut -.-


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (5. Juni 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> aargh ich krieg hier schon wieder voll die kriese, da bestellt man bei otto und die sagen das wäre innerhalb 24 stunden da... und natürlich ist nix da.... sowas macht mich richtig stinkig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja und wartest du halt mal, Ich Z.b hab vor 2 Wochen meine Maus eingeschickt weil der laser denn Geist aufgegeben hat. ich motze auch net rum wo Bleibt meine Maus.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Juni 2009)

mal wieder ein gutes spiel..aber eine eine drecks firma dahinter..ich würde euch mal empfehlen das video von gamestar anzuschauen  "Boxenstopp: DIe Sims 3"

EA zeigt mal wieder ihre elendige, hinterlistige geschäftspolitik


----------



## marion9394 (5. Juni 2009)

hm also meines läuft nun nicht, es kommt immer die meldung das ich die richtige cd einlegen soll -.-


----------



## RAV88 (5. Juni 2009)

Ich will auch so gerne Sims 3 spielen. Aber hab im moment nicht so das Geld für. Sims 1 & 2 habe ich bis zum umfallen gezockt.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> mal wieder ein gutes spiel..aber eine eine drecks firma dahinter..ich würde euch mal empfehlen das video von gamestar anzuschauen  "Boxenstopp: DIe Sims 3"
> 
> EA zeigt mal wieder ihre elendige, hinterlistige geschäftspolitik


http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=820&pk=12360
http://www.gamestar.de/specials/spiele/195...die_sims_3.html
Man könnte auch einfach mal beide Links posten.


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Juni 2009)

Damit haste mich echt Heiß auf das Spiel gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube,ich fahre Morgen nach Minden und kaufe es mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (5. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=820&pk=12360
> http://www.gamestar.de/specials/spiele/195...die_sims_3.html
> Man könnte auch einfach mal beide Links posten.



Nach den Links werde ich mir 3 mal überlegen das Spiel zu kaufen sowas lasse ich nicht mit mir machen was denken sicht EA eigentlich?


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juni 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> Nach den Links werde ich mir 3 mal überlegen das Spiel zu kaufen sowas lasse ich nicht mit mir machen was denken sicht EA eigentlich?



Bis auf den EA Downloadmanager finde ich jetzt nichts was mich stören würde... da ich generell meinen Spielen keinen Zugang zum Internet gewähre, ergo können die nichts übertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer überall alles freimütig einträgt und alle Programme freihaus ins Internet schicken lässt, sollte sich nicht beschweren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EA kann schreiben und versuchen was sie wollen, keine Verbindung, kein Senden meiner Daten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Juni 2009)

ich würde das spiel..auch wenns gut ist, auf keinen fall kaufen, allein schon weil EA dahinter steckt die ihre kunden verarschen, abzocken und ausspioniern....ich hoffe dass die firma möglichst bald ihre verdiente abreibung bekommt


----------



## marion9394 (5. Juni 2009)

also ich habs jetzt zum laufen gekriegt - ich finds klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(auf meinem großen liefs von anfang an ohne probleme - glaube das das doofe norten stört, oder das seltsame programm das bei vista immer drauf ist wo man alles immer erlauben muss)

habe jetzt mal ein bisschen angespielt, die charaktereigenschaften sind ja voll lustig gemacht, habe jetzt ne combi aus: chaos, böse (will die weltherrschaft *muhahaha*), Pc-Freak, und Glückspilz und nochwas ;D

sehr witzig, mein sim schleckt jetzt immer die verdorbenen teller aus wenn er hunger hat - und ist resistent gegen schimmel ;D


----------



## tonygt (5. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bis auf den EA Downloadmanager finde ich jetzt nichts was mich stören würde... da ich generell meinen Spielen keinen Zugang zum Internet gewähre, ergo können die nichts übertragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich wüsste jetzt nicht wie ich verhindern sollte das Ea die Daten übers Internet weitergibt ausser wenn ich das Internet immer ausmachen würd.


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Juni 2009)

http://www.cynamite.de/_misc/galleries/det...rder=&aid=0

Kann man bei Sims 3 keine Kinder kriegen ?^^


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (8. Juni 2009)

da hat wohl einer den Nackt Patch gefunden und foto da von gemacht.


----------



## LoLTroll (8. Juni 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> ich wüsste jetzt nicht wie ich verhindern sollte das Ea die Daten übers Internet weitergibt ausser wenn ich das Internet immer ausmachen würd.



dafür gibt es Firewalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einfach die Sims3-Dateien über die Firewall sperren. Dann kommt auch nichts durch.


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

Hast du schonmal ein Kind ohne Geschlechtsorgan gezeugt wenn du ein Mann bist? Also ich möchte mir das nicht so genau vorstellen.


----------



## LoLTroll (8. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal ein Kind ohne Geschlechtsorgan gezeugt wenn du ein Mann bist? Also ich möchte mir das nicht so genau vorstellen.



bakterien übertragen ihre DNA während der Konjugation per Plasmabrücke...

Oder als elektronische Wesen kann die DNA auch einfach per Bluetooth kopiert werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> da hat wohl einer den Nackt Patch gefunden und foto da von gemacht.


Den nacktpatch gab es schon 1 woche vor der veröffentlichung von Die Sims 3.
Und "finden" ist dabei nicht schwer - es war auf vielen gängigen Webseiten zu lesen


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2009)

Da schau ich mir lieber eine Zensierung an als dieses komische Zeugs.


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> bakterien übertragen ihre DNA während der Konjugation per Plasmabrücke...
> 
> Oder als elektronische Wesen kann die DNA auch einfach per Bluetooth kopiert werden
> 
> ...



Bwahaha hast du schonmal eine Eizelle mit bakterieller DNA befruchtet? Zudem reicht die Kern-DNA eines Bakteriums nie aus.


----------



## Dabow (9. Juni 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Hey Hey
> 
> Hat schon wer Sims 3? Wie ist es so? Lohnt es sich? ;D
> 
> ...



Ich hab die Spiele früher gespielt ... dieses interessiert mich hingegen überhaupt nicht... scheint wohl an der Mangelnden Zeit zu liegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myce (9. Juni 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Spiel die reinste Zeitverschwendung...

waste of time hab ich genug in WoW   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philister (9. Juni 2009)

mein präsident ist gestern verreckt, jetzt hab ich keine lust mehr ;-)


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Myce schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das Spiel die reinste Zeitverschwendung...
> 
> waste of time hab ich genug in WoW
> 
> ...


Für mich gilt:
Spass haben /= Zeit verschwenden

Wenn dir Sims kein Spass macht, dann sag es so.


----------



## marion9394 (9. Juni 2009)

die combi tollpatsch und im labor arbeiten is wohl nicht so dolle ;D

ich bin gestern leider angesengt worden -.-
jetzt ist mein sims schwarz und hat ne sturmfrisur und guckt aus wie eine brandleiche^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Juni 2009)

SPiel is echt cool ^^
Aber werdet bloß nich arzt  ;D  der Bereitschaftsdienst bringt den Sim fast um ^^


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (9. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> SPiel is echt cool ^^
> Aber werdet bloß nich arzt  ;D  der Bereitschaftsdienst bringt den Sim fast um ^^



Breuf als Krimineller ist cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## marion9394 (9. Juni 2009)

zum thema werbung:

den Fanta Kühlschrank hab ich schon gefunden^^ gibts noch mehr so zeuch?
Ich hab mir den in die Wohnun gestellt - finde den recht schick ;D


----------



## Lillyan (9. Juni 2009)

Es gibt noch dieses Kasezeug... TShirts und PCs und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach mal alle shops anklicken, das gratiszeug ist immer ganz vorn


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Juni 2009)

*kucktkomisch* was fürn shop?? ^^
da hab ich bestimmt die falsche Version erwischt


----------



## Lillyan (9. Juni 2009)

http://store.thesims3.com/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. Juni 2009)

_Mir machts wirklich Spass , bin grad sowas wie Konditormeister in der Koch-Karriere.. sollte Stufe 6 oder sowas sein.. mein Haus wird auch immer schöner , derzeit flirte ich mit einer heißen Rothaarigen und durchtrainiert ist mein Sim auch , was will man mehr? ;-)_


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _[...] was will man mehr? ;-)_



Nicht immer so derbe aus den Träumen gerissen werden^^


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nicht immer so derbe aus den Träumen gerissen werden^^


Ist ein Laster des Menschen.


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Ist ein Laster des Menschen.


Es ist aber kein Mensch. Es ist ein Sims. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (9. Juni 2009)

> Es ist aber kein Mensch. Es ist ein Sims. smile.gif



Sie verhalten sich diesesmal aber verdammt menschlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gerade durch diese Charaktereigenschaften ;D muss immer schmunzeln wenn mein Sim irgendwelche kleinigkeiten macht die hätten von mir sein können - wie das geschirr einfach ums verrecken nicht wegräumen zu können ;D


----------



## Shinar (9. Juni 2009)

Ich habe gehört es gibt noch keine Wasserpflanzen, und deshalb kann ich euch bereits schon jetzt verraten, wie das nächste Addon heissten wird:

*Sims 3 Wasserpflanzen*

-gestalten Sie ihren Teich mit über 200 verschiedenen Wasserpflanzen
-pflegen Sie Ihre Wasserpflanzen wie Haustieren, dann gedeihen Sie
-wählen Sie eines von vielen Wasserpflanzentattooes für Ihren Sims aus
-nehmen Sie Ihre Wasserpflanzen im Korb mit in die Stadt. Ihre Freunde werden staunen!
...

Für nur 30 Euro!


----------



## RAV88 (9. Juni 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört es gibt noch keine Wasserpflanzen, und deshalb kann ich euch bereits schon jetzt verraten, wie das nächste Addon heissten wird:
> 
> *Sims 3 Wasserpflanzen*
> 
> ...



das schlimme ist das es (fast) genauso sein wird.


----------



## marion9394 (9. Juni 2009)

aber warum denn schlimm? gut, ein addon für sims hab ich mir noch nie gekauft weil ich dann wenn das nächste schöne spiel kommt was neues spiele (nämlich demnächst das indiana jones für wii^^) , aber ich fände es auch nicht tragisch, gibt doch addons für viele spiele zb wow und itemshop gibt es ja auch schon anderswo...


----------



## Lillyan (9. Juni 2009)

Eben... man wird ja nicht gezwungen jedes Addon zu kaufen. Ein Haustieraddon würde ich mir sicher noch holen, aber mehr vermisse ich eigentlich auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## marion9394 (9. Juni 2009)

naja jetzt gibt es nur einen goldfisch - den ich irgendwie in meiner hosentasche vergessen habe - tjo nu issa ausgestopft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stimmt haustiere wären noch cool! allerdings bin ich von der wii version noch ziemlich kuriert -.-


----------



## RAV88 (9. Juni 2009)

werd mir das spiel mal demnächst aus der videothek ausleihen


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört es gibt noch keine Wasserpflanzen, und deshalb kann ich euch bereits schon jetzt verraten, wie das nächste Addon heissten wird:
> 
> *Sims 3 Wasserpflanzen*
> 
> Für nur 30 Euro!


Wunderbar versemmelt mein lieber. Man sollte bei Die Sims schon unterscheiden zwischen Gegenstandspaket und Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Gegenstandspakete kosten "nur" 15 euro und keine 30 euro.
Das so ein Gegenstandspaket kommt ist nicht ausgeschlossen,aber als Addon? Nö,die Addons für Die Sims waren meist auf andere Sachen wie Haustiere,Night-life,Inselparadies etc. ausgelegt und nicht auf das.


----------



## RomanGV1 (10. Juni 2009)

Ich habe schöne mode gemacht.
Und tolle chars.
Die sind auch beliebt.
Hier könnt ja mal vorbei schauen.
Neue freunde die auch sachen erstellen würde ich gern kennen lernen.
http://de.thesims3.com/mypage/RomanGV1

SIMS3 FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (10. Juni 2009)

http://www.thesims3.com/mypage/LillyanMelua - ebenso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunternevs (10. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wunderbar versemmelt mein lieber. Man sollte bei Die Sims schon unterscheiden zwischen Gegenstandspaket und Addon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ist es wirklich nötig Ironie-Tags zu machen? O_o
Ertmal überlegen..dann schreiben (:


----------



## RomanGV1 (10. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> http://www.thesims3.com/mypage/LillyanMelua - ebenso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie hast du die 2 paare da hinbekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also wie lade ich ne familie hoch!?
Geht das?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ka.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




* Haushalte *


----------



## Lillyan (10. Juni 2009)

Haushalte hochladen (dort wo du die Stadt bearbeiten kannst)


----------



## RomanGV1 (10. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Haushalte hochladen (dort wo du die Stadt bearbeiten kannst)



oh das habe ich gesehen aber noch nie genutzt.
Da ich viel am bauen und erstellen bin^^

Danke dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg RomanGV1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

